# [MySQL] Insert aus anderer Tabelle...



## CikoNo1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da mal eine Frage.

Ich habe zwei Tabellen tmp_products und products_to_cat

Die products_to_cat tabelle hat zwei Spalten: pid und cid
In tmp_products habe ich die Spalte products_id.

Nun will ich von jedem Datensatz von tmp_products die products_id in die Tabelle products_to_cat pid schreiben und cid soll ein bestimmter Wert eingetragen werden z.B. 2.

Ich hoffe ich versteht was ich meine 

MFG
aus dem total verschneitem Schwarzwald


----------



## roflnub (17. Dezember 2008)

SELECT pid, cid INTO products_to_cat FROM tmp_products;

oder nur

SELECT pid INTO products_to_cat FROM tmp_products;

wenn dein cid noch leer ist,
wie du cid dann aber automatisch eintragen willst, kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen  da es für mich keinen logischen sinn ergibt wie sich diese rausfinden lässt


----------



## Movera (18. Dezember 2008)

Mein Vorschlag:

insert into products_to_cat ( pid, cid )
select products_id, 2
from tmp_products;


----------

